
Customer Call Centers: A UXer’s Secret Weapon – Netflix Tech Blog - jakub_g
https://medium.com/@NetflixTechBlog/customer-call-centers-a-uxers-secret-weapon-30ded93c5c99
======
rurcliped
There are some customers who have "pain points" and may deserve "empathy" but
are much less likely to reveal this to your call centers. Persons with certain
mental health concerns don't use Netflix streaming because there can be a
trigger from a preview (or even a single picture) of an item they didn't
select. These persons prefer DVD-by-mail.

You can fix this. Somewhere in your account preferences UI should be a
streaming option (maybe with an innocuous name such as "manual") that provides
this one key benefit of the DVD-by-mail experience. You don't need to promote
this option (other communities can do that for you), and you can make it
extremely unlikely to be enabled accidentally. You should have time for design
and implementation before Mental Health Awareness Month (May of each year).

For example: when the customer initially selects manual, the screen could say
"We get it! Netflix will not show anything about an item (such as a movie or
TV show) unless you have entered its title." You'd need a reasonable
similarity algorithm (e.g., "13 season bachelorette" matches "The Bachelorette
Season 13" but doesn't match "13 Reasons Why"). It's OK for the UI to ask
occasionally about moving away from the manual option (e.g., "Should Netflix
suggest any movies or TV shows for you?").

